# Changing



## ckoh (May 6, 2016)

I have two PC's that need to have their SSD's replaced. I needed some help with the process of installing the new SSD's and OS's.

Here's what I was thinking anyone please correct me if I'm wrong.


Create Windows 8.1 ISO on a flash drive or disk
Use software to locate current windows 8.1 pro CD key
Replace SSD
Reinstall Windows 8.1 using the ISO
Reregister the OS using the same CD key


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

That should be fine. Although a better idea may be that you use a Windows 10 USB key and install Windows 10 by using your Windows 8 CD key.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Bios, if you have *Secure Boot *and *UEFI Bios,* the product key is embedded in the Bios, you do not need to type it in.


----------

